# How do I create spoiler tag tags?



## Stalker0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanted to lump a bunch of text into a button that only shows it when its clicked (like the spoiler buttons you see on many forums). How do I do that?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jun 5, 2009)

sblock in brackets, like so:

[sblock]Whoa![/sblock]


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 5, 2009)

Stalker, quote LightPhoenix's post if you want to see exactly how they're used.


----------

